# I think I am obsessed, but so what! *Pics of my New Ts, 56k warning*



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 4, 2004)

As some of you may know, I have bought some awesome Ts recently.  It may be a little much, but I am in heaven right now.  I feel like the happiest person on the planet, well maybe except for Bush  ;P.  Anyways I spent last night taking photos and organizing them in my photo album.  Anyways... here they are.  Yes, I did spend a lot of money on my new family additions.

Female _Nhandu chromatus _ 6"
















Female _Lasiodorides polycuspulatus _ 4"











Female _Pamphobetus sp._ "platyomma" 5"











Female _Hysterocrates crassipes _ 6"





















more on the way......


----------



## Fred (Nov 4, 2004)

Nice pics I see your holding the H crassipes isn't he/her agressive at all?


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 4, 2004)

More....   

Female _Megaphobema peterklassi _ 2.5 inches
















Female _Psalmopoeus pulcher _ "Panama Blonde" 3.25 Inches CB
















_Poecilotheria fasciata _ "Sri Lankan ornamental" 2 inches CB











_Psalmopoeus reduncus _ "Costa Rican orangemouth" 2 inch CB
















Female _Aphonopelma seemanni_ "Costa Rican zebra" 4 inches WC 











2 _Ephebopus cyanognathus_ "Blue Fang Skeleton" .5 inch CB











_Ephebopus_ murinus "skeleton" 4.5 inches WC  
















_Ephebopus uataman _ "Guyana Emerald skeleton" 4 inches WC
















_Tapinauchenius cupreus _ "Black and Gold Treespider" .5 inch CB  
*(This one died the day after I got it   , but I am getting a replacment   )* 






_Tapinauchenius elenae _ "Ecuadorian Orange" .5 inch CB











_Tapinauchenius gigas _ "orange chevron" 1 inch CB











_Tapinauchenius plumipes _ "Trinidad mohagany" .5 inch CB











_Homoeomma sp._  "Blue" 1.5 – 2 inches *Not CRR, as far as I know*











still more to come.....


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 4, 2004)

Fred said:
			
		

> Nice pics I see your holding the H crassipes isn't he/her agressive at all?


They are known to be, but mine hasn't shown any defensiveness since I got her, but I am sure she will gain her attitude in time.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 4, 2004)

and more.....

_Poecilotheria striata _ .75"






_Hysterocrates gigas _ 6"










Not molting, LOL.






_Aphonopelma seemanni _ 3"
















_Ceratogryus bechuanicus _ 2.5"











*Adult Female Latrodectus:*

mactans - Black
















_geometricus_ - Brown
















_bishopi_ - Red
















_Loxosceles reclusa _ - Brown Recluse











a just a little more.....


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 4, 2004)

Last, but not least. I get these next week and will post pics when they arrive!

1 _Poecilotheria subfusca _ 3/4"
1 _Poecilotheria orn_ata 2”
1 _Poecilotheria rufilata _ 4"
1 Female _Cyclosternum sp._ "Cobalt Blue Red Rump" 4”
1 Female _Heteroscodra maculata _ 5” 
1 _Orphnaecus pettitus _ ¼” 
1 _Chilobrachy fimbriatus _ ½” 
1 Female _Avicularia metallica _ 7” 
1 Female _Acanthoscurria broklehursti _ 4” 
1 _Thrigmopoeus trunculenteus _ 3” 
1 Female _Psalmopoeus irminia_ 4” 
1 Female _Augacephalus breyerii _ 3” 
1 Female _Stromatopelma calceatum _ 4”  
1 _Aphonopelma chalcodes _ 2”

Just thought I would share all the pics.  Enjoy!


----------



## manville (Nov 4, 2004)

Thats a lot of new tarantulas you just got. You still getting more. Wow.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 4, 2004)

manville said:
			
		

> Thats a lot of new tarantulas you just got. You still getting more. Wow.


Yep, I am a very happy man right now!


----------



## Jakob (Nov 4, 2004)

Obsessions are a bad thing Dwayne


----------



## Washout (Nov 4, 2004)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> Yep, I am a very *insane* man right now!


Hah, I think you'll have to find a new place to live when your parents find out. Or is your "rehousing" excuse working? Do all these new T's even fit on your shelving?


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 4, 2004)

JakeRocks said:
			
		

> Obsessions are a bad thing Dwayne


I don't care! lol


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 4, 2004)

Washout said:
			
		

> Hah, I think you'll have to find a new place to live when your parents find out. Or is your "rehousing" excuse working? Do all these new T's even fit on your shelving?


I am not insane!   My parents have not found out and they probably won't, which is fine by me. I am running out of shelving, but there is a large book shelf in our garage that I will soon be using.

My dad was b*tching the other day because my ferret escaped and tore up papers in the garage and my dad was like, "I just wish he would move out." I guess the ferret getting out was my fault because it is my pet.  I told him that she has probably figured out how to escape now, as ferrets are smart animals.  My dad doesn't believe the excuse of why there is more cages, but he knows I wouldn't buy more, so he tolerates the excuse.

BTW, I told my parents that Ts grow and need bigger housing, so that's why it looks like I have more when I really don't. hehe :liar:


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Bump*


----------



## shogun804 (Nov 4, 2004)

and i thought i was a bad a** when i bought 6 T's in one month.... :worship:  :worship: ....very nice congrats... :worship:  :worship:


----------



## Goliath (Nov 4, 2004)

Very nice additions!  
Mike


----------



## LPacker79 (Nov 5, 2004)

You know, you still can't spell!


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 5, 2004)

LPacker79 said:
			
		

> You know, you still can't spell!


BLAH!  I give up!


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 5, 2004)

I just bought some more Ts........ :8o


----------



## Vanan (Nov 5, 2004)

Arachnophiles Anonymous anyone?

Good choice in T's though. Nice pics too!


----------



## jeffh_x (Nov 5, 2004)

where do u get that money from??darn..jealousss...envioussss


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Nov 5, 2004)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> As some of you may know, I have bought some awesome Ts recently.  It may be a little much, but I am in heaven right now.  I feel like the happiest person on the planet, well maybe except for Bush  ;P.  Anyways I spent last night taking photos and organizing them in my photo album.  Anyways... here they are.  Yes, I did spend a lot of money on my new family additions.
> more on the way......




Awesome crassipes mate, i own a couple myself they got kind of an unmistakable carpace dontThey thats one of the things i wreckons best about em


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 6, 2004)

jeffh_x said:
			
		

> where do u get that money from??darn..jealousss...envioussss


I robbed a bank!


----------



## rbpeake1 (Nov 6, 2004)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> Last, but not least. I get these next week and will post pics when they arrive!
> 
> 1 _Poecilotheria subfusca _ 3/4"
> 1 _Poecilotheria orn_ata 2”
> ...



How much time does it take you to take care of all of your spidies?

I know T's are generally easy to care for, but with so many, you must spend hours feeding, watering, misting, etc. all of these?

And here I am wondering if I should get a second one!   :?


----------



## PapaRoacher (Nov 7, 2004)

Am I the only one who thinks it's the most adorable thing in the world when Ts look like they're trying to reach for the camera?


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 8, 2004)

PapaRoacher said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who thinks it's the most adorable thing in the world when Ts look like they're trying to reach for the camera?


That, or the seemanni wanted to munch on my fingers!


----------



## Salmissra (Nov 8, 2004)

*Adorable?*

quote:
"Am I the only one who thinks it's the most adorable thing in the world when Ts look like they're trying to reach for the camera?"

They just want to wrestle it out of your hands and smack you with it! 

Nice collection, BTW!


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 8, 2004)

Salmissra said:
			
		

> quote:
> "Am I the only one who thinks it's the most adorable thing in the world when Ts look like they're trying to reach for the camera?"
> 
> They just want to wrestle it out of your hands and smack you with it!
> ...


Thanks, but this is only a part of my family!  ;P


----------



## ShaunHolder (Nov 8, 2004)

Very nice pic's. I love the coloration on that N. chromatus.  :worship:  Im a sucker for black and red on any T. I'll have to add it to the list.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 8, 2004)

ShaunHolder said:
			
		

> Very nice pic's. I love the coloration on that N. chromatus.  :worship:  Im a sucker for black and red on any T. I'll have to add it to the list.


Of course!

I want my new Ts already! gimme gimme...... :drool:


----------



## Immortal_sin (Nov 8, 2004)

did you spend it all yet?! and what does 'mom' think about the widows and recluse?


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 8, 2004)

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> did you spend it all yet?! and what does 'mom' think about the widows and recluse?


Yea, I spent it all!    I get the last "batch" of Ts tomorrow, hopefully.  

My mom knows I have some spiders in my closet, but she doesn't know that they are widows and a brown recluse.


----------



## rbpeake1 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Reaching Out*



			
				PapaRoacher said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who thinks it's the most adorable thing in the world when Ts look like they're trying to reach for the camera? =QUOTE]
> 
> My tarantula reached out at me when I opened her cage last night.  I thought it a bit odd!
> 
> ...


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey! Don't try to hijack my thread.   

jk, your Brachypelma albopilosum is being normal.  Nothing to worry about.

BTW, my "last" batch of Ts isn't coming until Thursday now.    Man, I am being held in such suspense right now.  It's gonna be like early Christmas for me!


----------



## BlkCat (Nov 21, 2004)

All i can say is WOW!!!  Sounds like you Love them all though. I mean risking a roof over ur head to own them. I am in the same boat. I have to hide my baby when the land lord comes. So i understand. Proud of you!!!


----------



## Mustacherose (Nov 21, 2004)

PapaRoacher said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who thinks it's the most adorable thing in the world when Ts look like they're trying to reach for the camera?


Nope, Im with you on that one.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 21, 2004)

BlkCat said:
			
		

> All i can say is WOW!!!  Sounds like you Love them all though. I mean risking a roof over ur head to own them. I am in the same boat. I have to hide my baby when the land lord comes. So i understand. Proud of you!!!



You have no idea how much I love my family! Nah, my parents won't kick me out because of my spiders, but they keep saying, "No more, I mean it!"


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 21, 2004)

Mustacherose said:
			
		

> Nope, Im with you on that one.


How's this one for getting ready to pounce on the camera?  Isn't she a cutie?


----------

